# Green Ghost WIP



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everyone. I have got to start building, so I am posting this as a WIP to help me keep my nose to the grindstone. This was going to be my $20 prop contest entry, but know that I don't have a budget I will be a little more liberal with the materials. Everything is set up and I started cutting the wood tonight. I thought I would start the thread by posting the sketches I made while developing this concept. Hope you like, and please ask questions if you have them. I am trying several new ideas on this one.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

yay! always love your stuff! Looking forward to this!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Me too!
The first drawing reminds me of something from the old Scooby Doo show. What can I say, I grew up in the 70's.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Lunatic said:


> The first drawing reminds me of something from the old Scooby Doo show. What can I say, I grew up in the 70's.


Same here!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> Me too!
> The first drawing reminds me of something from the old Scooby Doo show. What can I say, I grew up in the 70's.





Up_Up_And_Away said:


> Same here!


Thanks! So my drawing skills are not as bad as I thought, thats exactly what the first sketch is based on.  I loved the 70's, still love Scooby Doo (have the first season on video tape, if you remember what those are).

For the face, it will probably be a mix of the Scooby Doo ghost and the Scream mask, don't know for sure yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the Scooby-Doo ghost! Your Leonardo da Vinci mechanical drawings are making my brain hurt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woo hoo, a Johnny ghost progress thread!

Love the sketches!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Got started on the mechanism tonight. Thanks for looking!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Impressive so far!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool! 
Maybe I just wasn't listening hard enough to the video but I'm assuming there will be a fairly strong motor working the linkage. This aint no regular reindeer motor sized prop!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> Cool!
> Maybe I just wasn't listening hard enough to the video but I'm assuming there will be a fairly strong motor working the linkage. This aint no regular reindeer motor sized prop!


The plan is for a motor like the rein deer motor driving it, that's part of the fun


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I stand corrected. Johnny, you're my idol.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> I stand corrected. Johnny, you're my idol.


Not even close, but thanks 

Made some progress, I have the basic framework in place for the motor, cams and cam followers, and so far it looks like this approach is going to work out okay (whew). Everything is made to take apart and modify easily. Right now I am still messing around with the cams, trying to get the right shape. I am also thinking about have the head go back and forth twice as fast as it is now.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty cool, nice concept. You know you could add a bungee or spring to replace the weight of your file and clamp.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the concept here and the mechanical engineering really wins my respect. Careful counterbalancing will be important. The weight resistance is going to go way up once it's all cloaked in fabric, especially if it's outside where it can get wet. I haven't seen the finished product yet, but I already want one.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks really great Johnny!
Your mechanism makes me smile. The fluid motion and balance is beautiful to look at.
The low load on the motor with its rotating cam shaft is just right.
Great work as expected!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! It is always hard to tell how these things will turn out until I get the fabric on them.



The Watcher said:


> You know you could add a bungee or spring to replace the weight of your file and clamp.


Thanks for the idea.



[email protected] said:


> Careful counterbalancing will be important. The weight resistance is going to go way up once it's all cloaked in fabric, especially if it's outside where it can get wet.


Your absolutely right about that, that why I extended the arm with the file clamped on back like I did. At this stage I can move the file all the way to the end and it will completely counter the head. I plan on hooking the appropriate weight to this arm when it is all done and dressed out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're an engineering genius, HJ. The movement is so smooth.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

dang, yet another beautiful mechanism by Johnny.. this thing's gonna be awesome! You could put all the Halloween stores out of business if you sold your stuff!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Great prop! Nice job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That movement is amazing!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Gonna be another killer prop! Can't wait to see the armature all covered with ghost!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow that is fantastic. You must go to the hardware store a lot or you bought one out when they went out of business LOL! I would waste a week easy just making trips back and forth because I would have forgotten something every time. Really though great job, I can't wait to see it when it is done.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Love this, and can't believe you are using a reindeer motor!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Sorry I have not updated this in a while, but I rebuilt most of the cam system, which works much better now. I am in the process of adding the arms. Once they are done I will post an update, including some details about how the cam system goes together. I think the basic cam set up could be used to drive a large variety of movements and props, and be much more reliable than the eye-hook/spiderwire approach like I used for the Wallbreaker and Leer Ghost.

Thanks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

kauldron said:


> Wow that is fantastic. You must go to the hardware store a lot or you bought one out when they went out of business LOL! I would waste a week easy just making trips back and forth because I would have forgotten something every time. Really though great job, I can't wait to see it when it is done.


I love my local HomeDepot, and they love me!

Its not that bad, I will try to post a basic how-to and parts list.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll be watching this one.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

He everybody, got the initial arm mechanism in place, and the cam system rebuilt, so I thought I would post an update. The head movement is coming along nicely, but I still need to tweak the arms. I also want to try to make the fingers move. Please feel free to make comments or ask questions, and thanks for watching.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm amazed at all the movement you get from a single motor. I love your animated creations.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in awe, HJ. It's a beautiful piece of machinery.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Simply spectacular. I've been waiting to see when someone makes the next great prop mechanism and you sir have done it.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you model these things before you build them or do you just wing it. I see you as a high school physics teacher who passes out sadistic motion projects to his students.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you for the comments, I do appreciate them 



GOT said:


> Do you model these things before you build them or do you just wing it. I see you as a high school physics teacher who passes out sadistic motion projects to his students.


That's a good one, I do think of retiring from the rat race and teaching high school physics or computer science. Sadistic motion projects, that is a very intriguing idea! I use cardboard to build quick mockups to try and get an idea of the motion. I also tend to do a fair amount of sketching. The biggest source of ideas for the mechanics comes from years of working on Brunswick bowling machines back in my youth.






I have thinking about how to do the finger movement, and I think I have an idea worth trying. More updates soon.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow Johnny! 
You mechanism master!
Thanks for showing the progression. We love seeing it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, I think I have an approach for the moving fingers that will work, so it's time to make fingers! The first photo shows the prototype, basically wood dowels with a small hole drilled along the axis, and a cable tie holding the three finger pieces together. Spider wire through the holes and attached at the end, a little pull on the string, and the finger bends.










I have the other 9 glued and drying.










Now time to hook everything up and see if it works.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to see this thing play the piano


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool..ghoul luck ..


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, thought I would post an update. I have been working on the hands for a while, and finally have a working prototype. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you must have been DaVinci in another life:jol:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That's really fun to watch!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Gepetto would be proud of those hands! I love your work!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What is spider wire, is that the common name for it & where do I buy it??


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

He probably means the braided fishing line. It's easy to find anywhere they sell fishing gear.

http://spiderwire.com/line/superline/


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks!

Yes Spider Wire is braided fishing line that is practically invisible in black light, very strong, and does not stick to your prop movements like normal monofilament fishing line. I got mine at WallMart.

I think it was Erebus or Jaybo that told me about it on this forum during the wall breaker days.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That is genius the way you came up with that design! Very cool!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Man this is great to watch how you do each section. Thanks for posting these videos. Now is all of this movement from a single motor or do the hands have their own motors?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

kauldron said:


> Man this is great to watch how you do each section. Thanks for posting these videos. Now is all of this movement from a single motor or do the hands have their own motors?


The plan is to run from a single motor, but I am not sure the hands will work yet.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow. I can't wait to steal that design for finger movement.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. 

Never mind haunt props, I think you are nearing robo-wooden world domination! Now figure you how to make these machinations walk and do your bidding, you are all set! Your only nemesis could be termites! Or maybe beavers!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the comments!

Now that I have built this hand, I see a more effective and simpler approach that should be easier to build and adjustable. More to come soon!


----------



## Lestaat (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful work. Is there enough vertical movement in the arms to constrict the fingers?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Lestaat said:


> Beautiful work. Is there enough vertical movement in the arms to constrict the fingers?


I should able to get at least 1", which would be enough.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That hand is really creepy. I am sure that bought you a lot of satisfaction.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I love the comment in your hand video "it's really simple". A definition of "simple" that I wasn't previously familiar with!

This one is going to be amazing!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

So cool, I just keep thinking when its raining out and the over complex electronic prop controller fails the mechanical items will just keep turning away.


----------



## tigerlily6vs7 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow you guys are ten times the builder I am. Maybe this forum will help me out a lot.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

tigerlily6vs7 said:


> Wow you guys are ten times the builder I am. Maybe this forum will help me out a lot.


Welcome to the forum! There are plenty of tutorials on the forum, and a lot of the techniques are easy once you know how to do them.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Try 2 on the hands, they work but not very well, and they need more force than the arm linkage will be able to provide. I captured the idea on video, I think something like this could work if it was connected directly to a cam or crank arm, maybe you will think of something.

On to Try 3, my original idea of taking spider wire from the finger tips to the elbow, should take a lot less force to close the fingers, and spider wire is great about being invisible in black light. I will get this thing done some day.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I finished the phantom shadow armature tonight (finally!). Dropped the moving fingers for now, too much other stuff to build, but I did add moving hands, and I have the moving facial features working. Now I finally get to dress this thing out! Planning on using green and yellow highlighter ink instead of RIT for the cheese cloth. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! Scooby is going to say, "Rut Row" when he sees you brought the Green Ghost to life! (We won't even mention what Shaggy said....) Get the Scooby Snacks ready....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Wow! Scooby is going to say, "Rut Row" when he sees you brought the Green Ghost to life! (We won't even mention what Shaggy said....) Get the Scooby Snacks ready....


Spoken like a true Scooby doo fan


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The movement is amazing, and the fact that all of it comes with just one motor driving the system is beyond impressive.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow! This is amazing! All wood and driven with a single motor? Very impressive. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I love this project, the mechanics are easy to understand, but look very complex, and the constant updates allow us to learn from your genius.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That is incredible man. You up the bar every ghost you build. I love all the counter balance rubber bands. But I'm still astounded that it's all driven from ONE motor. WOW just WOW.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I agree with everyone on how amazing this is from a technical aspect, but what blows my mind is that you're doing all of this for a mere 20 dollars?! I can't wait to see the price list. I think your powers of purchasing match your powers of puppetry!

You are an inspiration sir.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Many of you have been an inspiration to me.



shaunathan said:


> I agree with everyone on how amazing this is from a technical aspect, but what blows my mind is that you're doing all of this for a mere 20 dollars?! I can't wait to see the price list. I think your powers of purchasing match your powers of puppetry!
> 
> You are an inspiration sir.


 This was going to be made for under $20 when I planned this for the contest, but I am not pinching pennies now, so I doubt I would still come in under$20. It is not expensive though because it is mostly wood.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW this is very cool


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very impressive johnny!
You are the master of movement!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Quick update, the eyes and mouth are hooked up, all that is left is to cover it in green UV reactive cheese cloth.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is just too cool! Can't wait to see the final product! Awesome! Love the light effect of the eyes/mouth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's just eerie how lifelike the movements of this creature appear to be.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks, Johnny, for NOT using your powers for good. Very very cool!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! I am anxious to get this guy done. Hands are done, next is forming out the head, shoulders and arms.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Holy Sh*t. One little motor does all this. Awesome. I bow to the master.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking great Johnny!
The multi movements from one little-ass motor is incredible.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

waiting for this to be finished is like waiting for Christmas morning when I was 5


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

dudeamis said:


> waiting for this to be finished is like waiting for Christmas morning when I was 5


I'm sorry this is taking so long. It has been very difficult to get much time to work on props this year. I am hoping to set aside the last 2 weekends before Halloween to have a building frenzy


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

dudeamis said:


> waiting for this to be finished is like waiting for Christmas morning when I was 5


This is what I was thinking too.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, finally got a work a props day, and I wanted to post one last update on the Phantom Shadow WIP. Basically everything is done except for the cheesecloth, which will hopefully get done tomorrow.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

lets see this bad boy in action!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

dudeamis said:


> lets see this bad boy in action!


Tomorrow 

This is 4 yellow highlighter cores in about 4 cups of hot water, and 6 yards of cheese cloth dunked and drying out. I can not believe how brite it is. I may never use RIT again.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

heresjohnny said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> This is 4 yellow highlighter cores in about 4 cups of hot water, and 6 yards of cheese cloth dunked and drying out. I can not believe how brite it is. I may never use RIT again.
> 
> ...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

dudeamis said:


> you're like the Stolloween of animated ghosts. Where did you get your cheese cloth?


I don't know about that, Stolloween does A LOT of amazing work. The current cloth is a bolt I got from a friend, it's #10. I don't know where he got it.

It's done! I need to edit the video and post in showcase later tonight. Thanks for following the WIP, it helped get the thing done in time fir the big night.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

ooooooo. Can't wait to see the finished video. The highlighter color looks awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful, HJ!


----------



## Shift (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------

